# Solved: Installing Windows 98SE Problems - Some Files Not Found On Disk



## pejayuk (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

I have reformatted my hard drive and have now had two attempts at installing 98SE. Each time I got the same problem.

The installation seems to go well and completes copying all the files. When it gets to the final stage (after rebooting 2 or 3 times) it asks for the Windows CD to be inserted in the drive. It then says that the files it's looking for cannot be found on the disk and to check the path is correct.

I have tried using browse to locate the files but with no luck. In the end I choose 'skip file'. This I had to repeat lots of times as there must have been a total of about 50 files it was not able to locate. To my amazement Windows does seem to run quite well with all these missing files, but I now find I am having problems getting my sound card and modem to work.

Some examples of the missing files are RASPI.3Dll rpclts3.dll svrapi.dll vip.386 vtdi.386 arp.exe.

This is my first attempt at installing Windows and I'm completely lost. I can't see any point in trying again until I can find out why this is happening so I would really appreciate some help.

Many thanks...... Pejayuk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've done a format and fresh install of Windows 98SE many times and have never seen that happen, but since it's happening to you, do this:

When the prompt appears to insert the Windows CD(which is already in the CDROM drive because you're still in the middle of the setup process), click OK, type in

*X:\WIN98*

then click OK again.

(Note: Replace "X" with the actual assigned letter of your CDROM drive)

Example that CD and make sure the data side isn't covered with smudges and scratches.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pejayuk (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks very much for your help flavallee. The same thing occurred at the end of the installation and this time I typed in what you suggested and it went straight into the CD and found all the files it needed. Have now been able to get my sound card and modem drivers to install properly and everything works a treat!

Thanks again
pejayuk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Great! 

Now that the installation is complete, you might consider this suggestion. Copy the WIN98 folder from the Windows CD to the main C:\ directory. You'll then have a C:\WIN98 folder in your computer. From that point on, anytime you do something that requires you to insert the Windows CD, all you have to do is click OK - type in *C:\WIN98*, then click OK again. Besides the convenience, it'll save wear-and-tear on your Windows CD. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I recommend doing that BEFORE you start the install. Then install from the directory on the hard drive. Then you don't need to type anything in when the operating needs files that are on the CD. It will just copy them automatically.

But if you do copy the source files afterwards, then you can make a registry change for the location of the source file location. Again, this way you won't be prompted to insert a CD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Bob:

From what I read in #3, he's already made a fresh install of Windows. That's why I suggested what I did in #4.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, just trying to avoid it for himself and others in the future.

Also, to avoid even being prompted for the CD or to have the change the location each time, you can do a registry edit to point to where there are copied:

Start Regedit 
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Setup \ SourcePath 
Change the location from there


----------

